
Google: Here come 11 new security features across Gmail, Meet and Chat - broughtflowers
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-here-come-11-new-security-features-across-gmail-meet-and-chat/
======
coronadisaster
My gmail account is already too secure... Sometimes they block me from
accessing my account.

